# Cost of sponsoring dependants



## streetspirit (May 12, 2011)

Going to start the process of my husband sponsoring me and the kids. I don't mind border runs, (we do Mezyad) but I need the medical cover from his company. 

Does anyone know the fees for medical, forms, applications etc involved with sponsoring me?! Been looking around but struggling with conflicting info. 

Thanks


----------

